# Lee classic turret press



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Anyone use one? I'm thinking about upgrading from my Lee hand press...


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I use a lee classic cast turret , before that I had the aluminum version 

definitely go with the cast iron classic


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I use a lee classic cast turret , before that I had the aluminum version
> 
> definitely go with the cast iron classic


Thanks, but why?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

sorry didn't have the time to explain when I typed that but.


the classic cast vs the lee turret aluminum base 

both take the same turrets , the same shell holders the same priming parts

both will load ammo

what the classic cast will do that the aluminum base model will not is 

- index on rifle rounds even 223 is to long for the indexing to work on the aluminum base model , the classic cast has a longer ram the classic cast will load 30-06 and index

- the classic cast doesn't drop primers all over your loading table it sends them out a hose that attaches to the bottom of the ram just put a bucket under and they drop right in 

I own one of each , I started with the aluminum base and when a co-worker moved to a Dillon I bought his classic cast 

I do case prep with one turret that has my decap and size die and a trim die in it I have 2 calibers in that turret then I run a flaring die to bell the case mouth for any flat base bullets or cast lead bullets, then powder through with depending on what I am loading an auto disk , a pro auto disk or an auto drum depending on the powder they all work well then seating die then a factory crimp die and get good results on my rifle loads.

for pistol I mostly load cast powder coated or hi-tech coated cast for 9 and 40
I run the lee sizing die , then the charging die with a pro-autodisk , then seating die then a taper crimp on 9 and 40


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Does the aluminum press have a shorter hand stroke? If so, is it faster? 99% of what I load is pistol ammo.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Silvercreek Farmer said:


> Does the aluminum press have a shorter hand stroke? If so, is it faster? 99% of what I load is pistol ammo.



slightly shorter but I don't thing really any faster 

the classic cast gives more room for your hand to get the case in and out and place the bullet.

the bare press 4 hole classic cast is 115.99 and the aluminum base turret is 87.99 for a 28 dollar difference not having spent primers everywhere is very handy. when you buy it in a kit with everything I am not even sure the difference is that much.

and the longer stroke , a better pivot that gives more leverage there is a reason my Aluminum bass turret press is mounted to board sitting on
the shelf and only used when I clamp it to the table for my son to help with brass prep of 223 cases 

my classic cast is always mounted to my desk just to my right and gets used all the time.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Thanks GCP! Do you use the Auto drum and safety prime?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Silvercreek Farmer said:


> Thanks GCP! Do you use the Auto drum and safety prime?



Yes safety prime , I have 2 large and 2 small so they are all labeled I run large rifle large pistol , small rifle and small pistol. so I never have to winder what is in what.

I just got an auto drum it seems to be working fin I have only tried it with one powder so far but seing as it isn't leaking that and that is a tiny ball powder I expect it would work fin with most others.

I have 1 auto disk that i only seem to use for H4895 for my 223 load and 2 pro-auto disk I leave one set up for 9 and the other is set for my 40 load with power pistol 
the drum I have set up for 300 blackout right now.

i could see getting another drum or two or another pro auto disk


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Do you need a riser for the auto drum?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

yes I use a riser to get it above the safety prime with most of my powder measures but with the tall rifle charging die it isn't necessary 

I have the round top safety prime the new triangular safety prime may not have that issue as much


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

Ended up going with the Classic Turret with the auto drum (no riser) and no safety prime (just placing them by hand). Much faster than a single stage! Not sure if I will get 200 rounds per hour, but much better. Only problem I have had is a few cases backing out of the shell holder and not going into the expander die properly. If I give them a little push back into shell holder after priming they go in fine. Overall, I'm very pleased.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

not handling primers may almost double your output from where your at now 

it is very nice to dump 100 primers at once and not have to touch them again 

I only wish it held 200


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> not handling primers may almost double your output from where your at now
> 
> it is very nice to dump 100 primers at once and not have to touch them again
> 
> I only wish it held 200


Perhaps, but I don't feel like it slows me down that much compared to the videos of the safety prime I have watched. I can grab a primer during the sizing stroke and have it waiting. Might still pick a primer up down the road, who knows. 

The Hornady bullet feeding die looks interesting too, but you still have load it. 

Either way, it is SO much faster than the single stage. And the best part is that if I only have 15-20 minutes to load, I finish with a box of ammo, versus 100 cases somewhere in the middle of the loading process.


----------



## yetavon (May 8, 2017)

Love mine...


----------

